# How low without fenderwell mods?



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a 2" drop on Eibach springs in the front with no rubbing. I plan to go much lower in the future and do not foresee any issues with rubbing. Camber will play a role.


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sweet thanks! I will play with some coilover adjustments and see what happens!


----------

